# Operating Engineer Apprenticeship Test



## biggixxerjim (Jan 7, 2007)

I was recently invited to come to my local operating hall (825, NJ) to take the apprenticeship test. Does anyone have any information on what I can expect on the test?? Ive been operating on the job for 6 years now.I can fine grade, dig a level trench, run a 3 stick well, good with a lazer, never used a pipe lazer, run all equip except for a pan, read plans and cut sheets, lay a little pipe, etc.

Thanks


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

I have no clue, BigJim.

But welcome to the site!


----------



## TMatt142 (Apr 28, 2006)

My local has had competency test slated for us ( so I've heard). But mainly it's for the new apprentices coming up. They all have to pass "this certain test" before becoming a full journeyman. From what I've heard, it involves reading grades and steaks, digging footings ( digging a square footing yadda yadda....) , and some other silly stuff. What they should do is hand these youngsters grease guns and a rag, and teach em how to grease BEFORE the day starts, and check the fluids before starting up each day!!!!! I'm fairly certain I'm moving out of this horrible state and going back up to MN where it seems everyone cares about their jobs and not just the paychecks their getting at the end of the week.


----------



## Cat385 (Nov 17, 2006)

Our local (139) test is given with a loader,excavator and dozer. They have you dig to grade I think they will check it 1 time when you get close to the depth they want. The dozer and loader you also have to cut a pad to grade. I was lucky I worked on a permit for three months and then they put me in as a journeyman.


----------

